# drill press belts and handle



## airrat (Feb 2, 2006)

I believe the belts on my drill press have stretched.  Currently they are only usable on one setting.  Will the "PowerTwist Plus V-Belts" style belts work on it.  If picture is needed I will take one.

Also

I broke the handle that adjust the height.  Anyone know where I can buy another?


----------



## ryannmphs (Feb 2, 2006)

Yes, the link belt should work on the DP
Oh, on the handle, just make a new one, find the thread size of the old one, find a bold with the appropriate size, turn a handle and put the bolt in the handle (one of these day's I'm going to do that to my DP
Ryan


----------



## airrat (Feb 2, 2006)

Its not a threaded mount.   Smooth with one flat side.  The handle has a set screw.


----------



## JimGo (Feb 2, 2006)

What kind of drill press is it?  Not that I can answer either of the questions, but the model might help with both.


----------



## Doghouse (Feb 2, 2006)

I can answer the questions, but need to know the model first.  If the DP has a reeves drive, you cannot us link-bets.


----------



## jdavis (Feb 2, 2006)

depends on the type of drive on the drill press as to belts to use.


----------



## airrat (Feb 2, 2006)

It is a Pro Tech Model 1409, Chuck 5/8.  MFG Date 31990.  Made by Nu-way.  I tried some searches for it but no luck.


----------



## Randy_ (Feb 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Doghouse_<br />.....If the DP has a reeves drive, you cannot us link-bets.



This is probably a little picky; but.....  You certainly "CAN" use a link belt on a Reeves drive machine; but it is not recommended as the belts will wear more quickly than on fixed pulley systems.  If you have a belt break on you and need a quick/emergency fix until you can get a proper replacement, then a link belt will work.....just not good to use them on a regular basis because of the wear problem and the expense involved.


----------



## airrat (Feb 3, 2006)

Can someone post a picture or a link to a Reeves drive.  I do a search for it and get nothing.  The Drill Press has pullies and v-belts on it. Similiar to the old v-belts on a car.


----------



## ryannmphs (Feb 3, 2006)

http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=12103&SearchTerms=REEVES

This thread has a couple of pics.  Basically on a reeves drive both pulleys have one side that moves (they are opposite each other).  

If you change speeds by moving the belt from one pulley to next by loosening tension then moving the belt then adding tension, chances are you do not have a reeves drive.  If you adjust speed by moving a lever you might have a reeves drive.  I know I could explain it better but it's early, and I havn't had any caffine yet[:0]

Ryan


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Feb 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by airrat_
> <br />Can someone post a picture or a link to a Reeves drive.  I do a search for it and get nothing.  The Drill Press has pullies and v-belts on it. Similiar to the old v-belts on a car.



That's not a Reeves drive. But V-belts are still your best bet. You can find all kinds of handles and knobs in the Grizzly catalog.


----------



## airrat (Feb 3, 2006)

IF grizzly will ever send me the catalog.  I have requested it about 5 times now and never heard a thing from them.

Thanks Ryan, I thought that was what the Reeves drive was.  I just couldnt get a graphic description or picture to confirm it.


----------



## rtjw (Feb 3, 2006)

http://www.protechpower.com

Eagle says this may help. I have no earthly idea what yall are talking about though


----------



## airrat (Feb 4, 2006)

thanks Johnny,  I did I dont know how many variations of the name in a goodle search and found nothing or just overlooked that one.


----------

